
NYSE suspends trading in Amazon, Alphabet due to pricing issue - jcwayne
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/25/nyse-suspends-trading-for-amazon-alphabet-due-to-pricing-issue.html
======
en4bz
I bet this is related to PILLAR [1]. There has been a lot of active work on
this recently. B & C Tapes as reported have been slowly coming online over the
past weeks [2].

[https://www.nyse.com/pillar](https://www.nyse.com/pillar) [1]

[https://www.nyse.com/publicdocs/nyse/markets/nyse/Pillar_Upd...](https://www.nyse.com/publicdocs/nyse/markets/nyse/Pillar_Update_NYSE_Tapes_B_and_C_symbol_migration_Approved.pdf)
[2]

------
jonknee
Sort of a non-issue as those are NASDAQ tickers and are trading as normal
everywhere else.

~~~
rossdavidh
Non-issue for the companies in question. Not a huge issue for the NYSE itself,
but not a complete non-issue either. If it's an isolated issue that never
recurs, who cares, but if they start having more issues of this sort, it could
add up to reputational damage. So not a big issue, certainly, but potentially
not completely a non-issue either (for the NYSE).

~~~
jonknee
Sure, I guess my issue was more with the headline. It sure sounds dramatic to
say trading is suspended.

------
0xCMP
> "To me it sounds extremely minor and not a big deal," said Joe Saluzzi,
> partner and co-founder at Themis Trading.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
It is minor. One venue is suspending trading of a couple names. Anyone wanting
to trade can do so elsewhere, including on the symbols' home exchanges.

